
iPhone 8 Leak Reveals Apple's Expensive Secrets - cpdean
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2017/02/09/iphone-8-iphone-7s-wireless-charging-price
======
BrailleHunting
Apple's warming up to do a full Fonzie shark jump on the iPhone 8 series. If
throwing out nearly every peripheral standard weren't enough, they gotta roll
out an M.C. Hammer phone, to you know, justify raising prices of everything
else to make newly obscene prices seem normal.

